# Manual operated outboard?



## Bob9863 (Dec 28, 2017)

Manually operated outboards, are they worth getting or are they just crap?
Free Wheeling as they say, I don't mean as a primary motor but as an emergency propeller to get you out of trouble.
The other option I thought of was a take down kayak paddle, but that probably wont work for an 11ft tinny.
By law I have to either have a set of oars or paddles unless I have an alternate means of propulsion.
I think this would be better then the oars or paddles due to two nain reasons.
1) Oars are bulky and after taking the little tinny for a run today the oar locks were rattling and annoying me.
2) paddles, hell what use are a couple of canoe paddles going to do, you can't move a boat with them and I'd rather have something usefull that will actually get me out of a tight spot.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 28, 2017)

No way can your wrist generate enough torque to move the boat.

Just think about how much you have to pull on a paddle to get boat to move.

A paddle has other uses (depth finder, dock pushoff, etc) so it is not a bad thing to have onboard anyway.

A trolling motor & small battery is ideal for backup propulsion.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 28, 2017)

Neat gizmo. I’ve never seen one but checked it out on YouTube. Might work for you, only one way to know. I carry paddles anyways, handy for pushing off bottom, shore, rocks etc,, 
I use the telescopic ones for weight and space savings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree with CedarRiveSscooter on this. Paddling your boat would be a pain, but I think it would still be more productive. 

My question is does this come with a transom saver? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Bob9863 (Dec 28, 2017)

Another option is a drill paddle, I've seen a few youtube clips of one moving my size boat, but I'm not sure how long it would run for.
I figured that the manual version might do to get me out of trouble, its for use on a lake or dam with the sole purpose being to get ne to the shore if my motor breaks down.

I just know that a little paddle is useless on your own to get you even moving, and oars do take up a lot of space.

But I dont know of any other alternatives, this is a light little 11ft tinny, so packing a second motor isn't practical.
I have been thinking about running it with a Minn kota instead of a little outboard and a small 18lb kayak motor might be a good backup option too, but not if I run out of battery.
Then again an 18lb motor and 25AH battery will cost under $200 and be very compact and get me home. At around 7.5amp I should get 2.5h of run time, thats enough to get me out of trouble.


----------



## Shaugh (Dec 28, 2017)

You should invest in a real 30 lb electric motor for $99 and a battery. It's much handier and quieter for fishing than that gas motor.. and will give you the backup to get home effortlessly if the gas motor fails. Use the gas motor to cover ground and fish with the electric...

If you've got those 2 motors you're golden... anything less than that and you'll eventually wish you did .....


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 28, 2017)

That will not get you where you need to be.

I had a 12' tin when I was a kid, had oars, take them out of the mounts and bungi cord them in place either under the seats or along top of the seats.

If you break down the oars will get you miles as long as there is little current. As a kid I'd row miles at a time for the fun of it, 3 MPH row is an easy pace to keep up, 2 MPH is a walk in the park.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 30, 2017)

Look at this guy, he would have gone faster but he did not want to start "porpoising", BTW it is "3:1 gear ratio" and you guys doubted it, shame on you.
Tim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqaFG0uRqvs


----------



## Bob9863 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've seen that and a few others, now my tinny will be twice the weight but I think one should do what I want and not take up much space.
It will definitely be more useful I think then two stubby little paddles that everyone usually carries just to be compliant.
But at $145 I'm willing to take a chance on one, then I can work out pretty quick if its any good.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 31, 2017)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 31, 2017)

I own a 1652 Lowe with a 50 hp Johnson on it. My trolling motor prop broke during a mini-tournament two summers ago. 

With my $30.00 Carlisle cheapy kayak paddle, I moved that boat with two fishermen in it for about three hours. I was the trolling motor, Ho Ho ...

A long heavy kayak paddle is a great back up. They break down for easy storage. I just stood near the bow and dug the paddle in. I used the paddle with only one end in the water, similar to a really long canoe paddle. The extra length makes all of the difference. Most guys carry a canoe paddle that, IMHO, won't do squat when your big motor gives up.

I now have the same paddle in both tinnys that I own. I wouldn't leave home without them.
rich

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0063W6ZM6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bob9863 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thats good to know, I wondered about them, this is the paddle that gets sold here I've tried them before wuth very little success.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 8, 2018)

I have seen a device that uses one oar mounted to the transom. As you move the oar side to side it changes the angle of the oar to give you forward propulsion. I'm sorry I don't remember the name of it.
Found it, it's called the "Scullmatix"


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 8, 2018)

I dont know, the propeller looks easier to use and more efficient.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 9, 2018)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have seen a device that uses one oar mounted to the transom. As you move the oar side to side it changes the angle of the oar to give you forward propulsion. I'm sorry I don't remember the name of it.
> Found it, it's called the "Scullmatix"



Kind of like the gondolas in Venice! "_O Sole Mio ........."_


----------

